#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Mijn ouders zouden mij abortussen.

## Fa

Wat kan ik nou hierover vertellen. Ik ben nog nooit zwanger geraakt, noch in aanmerking gekomen met iemand die voor het huwelijk zwanger is geraakt en moslim is. Als ik denk aan abortus dan houdt die vraag me wel bezig. Zou ik abortus plegen als..
De vraag alleen al opschrijven scares the shit out of me. Als ik op tv of ergens lees over abortus dan knik ik gelijk afkeurend nee. Heel erg bevooroordeeld . Ik heb dan zoiets van waarom dan niet veilig gevreen? En al helemaal als ik kijk vanuit het geloofsperspectief. Waarom berhaupt vrijen voor je huwelijk? Maar als ik dan tch mezelf zo ver krijg door er tch even over na te denken en als ik even de oorzaak wis van het zwanger worden en denk aan abortus. Wat zou ik nou doen? Moeilijke vraag, ik zeg altijd tegen mezelf, zo ver kom ik nooit. Ik heb geen seks, ik wordt kan dus niet zwanger worden en dus hoef ik ook niet aan abortus.

Oke, ik raak ongewenst en ongepland zwanger voor mijn huwelijk, wat doe ik? Gezien mijn levenswijze lijkt het mij zeer onwaarschijnlijk het kind te houden. Laten we even het feit vergeten dat ik zelf nog een kind ben en zo nu en dan luiers draag alias maandverband. Eigenlijk mag dat geen reden zijn om abortus te plegen. Dan pas je jouw leven maar aan, moest je maar niet onveilig vrijen! Dat zijn de gevolgen van zoiets stoms. Je doet je best maar om te kunnen voorzien in zijn of haar levensbehoeftes, dat zijn de consequenties waar je voor moet opdraaien. Wees dan geen onverantwoord persoon door te zeggen ik heb geen geld of geen extra kamer. Je vond het zeker wel lekker toen je daar in bed lag en je dacht niet na aan wat er allemaal zou kunnen gebeuren. Het niet passen in mijn huidige leventje zou bij mij niet de enige reden zijn om abortus te plegen. Mijn ouders spelen hierin zeker een belangrijke rol. 

Ze zouden mij verbannen uit hun leven. Ik zou niet meer hun dochter zijn. Het zou een schande zijn voor de familie en voor het geloof. Misschien zou ik het enigszins minimaal kunnen compenseren door te trouwen met diegene die mij zwanger heeft gemaakt. Mijn ouders zouden MIJ abortussen.het hele woord bestaat niet eens, maar geloof me bij mijn ouders wel. Kortom: Ik zou in een hel leven. Laten we niet vergeten dat kleine Faatjes op de wereld brengen echt niet ethisch verantwoord is. Kan de wereld dat wel aan, bastaardkindjes? Om dit allemaal te voorkomen zou ik inderdaad in het geheim toch abortus plegen, hoe erg ik er ook op tegen ben. Er is geen andere mogelijkheid. Ik moet vaker mijn oordeel afstellen en niet gelijk afkeurend nee knikken. Wie had ooit gedacht dat ik voor abortus zou zijn? Ik zag en zie het nog steeds gewoon als moord! Wat zou jij doen als je zwanger was geworden? Ik weet dat je het nooit zou doen, net als ik, maar stel dat..???

Probeer daar maar eens over na te denken en verplaats jezelf eens in die schoenen of hakjes moet ik eigenlijk zeggen. Het zou net zo goed je beste vriendin, je nicht, je buurtmeisje of zelfs je zusje kunnen zijn, dan heb je er tenminste al over nagedacht. Keur haar gedrag niet in eerste instantie gelijk af, maar probeer haar te steunen, te helpen en bovenal te begrijpen. But remember, abortus is nooit uit vrije wil, want wie doodt er nou vrijwillig een kind?

----------


## julliewij

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> ...
> Oke, ik raak ongewenst en ongepland zwanger voor mijn huwelijk, wat doe ik? Gezien mijn levenswijze lijkt het mij zeer onwaarschijnlijk het kind te houden. Laten we even het feit vergeten dat ik zelf nog een kind ben en zo nu en dan luiers draag alias maandverband. Eigenlijk mag dat geen reden zijn om abortus te plegen. Dan pas je jouw leven maar aan, moest je maar niet onveilig vrijen! Dat zijn de gevolgen van zoiets stoms.


Wanneer een kind niet gewenst is vind ik het zeker gerechtvaardigd dat iemand abortus pleegt. Hoe moet zo'n kind zich wel niet voelen wanneer het wat ouder is en erachter komt dat het eigenlijk maar een ongelukje was...
Wanneer iemand veilig vrijt, kan iemand tich zwanger worden, bijvoorbeeld het condoom scheurt, of glijdt af, of de pil werkt niet (dit is het geval bij 1% van de pilgebruiksters in de leeftijdscategorie tot 26). Dan is het dus wel een echt ongelukje en niet het gevolg van niet goed opletten.




> Je doet je best maar om te kunnen voorzien in zijn of haar levensbehoeftes, dat zijn de consequenties waar je voor moet opdraaien. Wees dan geen onverantwoord persoon door te zeggen ik heb geen geld of geen extra kamer. Je vond het zeker wel lekker toen je daar in bed lag en je dacht niet na aan wat er allemaal zou kunnen gebeuren. Het niet passen in mijn huidige leventje zou bij mij niet de enige reden zijn om abortus te plegen. Mijn ouders spelen hierin zeker een belangrijke rol.


Ik vind het zeer egoistisch om een kind wel te laten komen wanneer het absoluut niet gewenst is en je voor de zorg moet opdraaien terwijl je dat eigenlijk niet wil. Het kind wordt dan de dupe en er is een grotere kans dat het een outcast wordt.

----------


## Chana

Faatje, je weet, als je er te lang over nadenkt dan doe je het niet, denk je aan familie en het hellevuur enz. Maar ik denk dat de eerste gedachte toch zou zijn, mezelf van kant maken. Daarom is voorkomen beter dan genezen en dat kan alleen als je of een ijzeren broekje draagt met sleutel, of gewoon zo ver mogelijk uit de buurt van de mannetjes blijft, de leuke gevaarlijke mannetjes dan

----------


## senna4u

> _Geplaatst door julliewij_ 
> *Ik vind het zeer egoistisch om een kind wel te laten komen wanneer het absoluut niet gewenst is en je voor de zorg moet opdraaien terwijl je dat eigenlijk niet wil. Het kind wordt dan de dupe en er is een grotere kans dat het een outcast wordt.*


Ik begrijp dat je uitgestoten zou worden door de familie en ik kan me voorstellen dat dat een hel is.. maar toch.. misschien gaat het om de vraag of je leeft alleen voor je familie, of ook voor jezelf. In dit laatste geval moet er toch ergens de moed bestaan om de verantwoordelijkheid te dragen van een kind? Hoe sterk zijn die vrouwen die daarvoor kiezen, ook als hun familie er tegen is! Ik denk dat dit het uitgangspunt moet zijn n niet het idee dat we bang moeten zijn voor al het onheil dat ons kan treffen. Het gaat erom Goed te doen. En over 'zeer egoistisch om een kind wel te laten komen wanneer het absoluut niet gewenst is'.. ik hoor niet vaak verhalen van moeders die hun in eerste instantie ongewenst kind later nog ongewenst vinden. Het zijn hele moelijke situaties, maar ik geloof niet dat een kind later zal zeggen: ik wou dat je me geaborteerd had, want ik word nu de dupe..

----------


## noelle

Ik zou nooit abortus kunnen plegen. Je bent stom geweest dat je het met iemand hebt gedaan, of je het nou veilig of niet hebt gedaan, daar gaat het niet om. Je weet gewoon dat je maagd de huwelijk in moet gaan. Je raakt dus zwanger, je kunt wel heel veel redenen hebben waarom je het moet weg halen, maar er is maar een reden waarom je het niet weg moet halen, en dat is gewoon omdat dat moord is. Vergeet niet meisjes, JIJ HEBT EEN FOUT GEMAAKT, NIET DIE BABY!

----------


## duende

Beste Collumniste,

Als man schijn ik mij niet met dit soort zaken bezig te horen houden, maar het gaat over leven, dood en moraal. Zaken die ons allen bezighouden ongeacht sexe,geloof of politieke overtuiging.
Over abortus provocatus (kunstmatig opgewekte, afdrijving) heersen nogal wat verkeerde opvattingen. Men noemt het moord maar tijdens de periode waarop abortus is toegestaan kan men nauwelijks spreken van een mens en dus ook niet over moord op een mens of kind. 
Dit zijn weer van die gezegdes die abortus zo zwaar beladen maken. 

In Nederland is abortus officieel toegestaan tot 24 weken zwangerschap. Vanaf dat moment is een foetus buiten de baarmoeder levensvatbaar. Artsen houden een marge aan om er zeker van te zijn dat zij zich aan de wet houden. In de praktijk voeren ze daardoor vrijwel geen abortus uit na 22 weken.

Ik vraag me trouwens af wat er verkeerd is aan een sexuele relatie voor het huwelijk. Als je een auto koopt maak je toch ook een proefrit.(klinkt een beetje cru maar zo bedoel ik het niet). Wie is er bij gebaat dat je als vrouw als maagd het huwelijk ingaat. Dit is toch middeleeuws.
En wat voor schande is daarin te vinden en waarom is het een schande voor het geloof? Het lijkt me niet dat personen die een buitenechtelijke sexuele relatie hebben daar iemand mee kwaad doen. Natuurlijk mag het niet zo zijn dat men er maar oplos sexed zonder bescherming en denkt :"wordt ik zwanger dan laat ik het wel ff weghalen".Maar ik neem aan dat abortus voor veel vrouwen een moeilijke keuze zal zijn en dat ze er geen misbruik van maken.

Waarom is het ethisch niet verantwoord om een buitenechtelijk kind (jij noemt het bastaard) op de wereld te zetten. Het is toch een mens als jij en ik.
Een abortus laten plegen, waar vaak een goede reden voor is, is niet schandelijk, maar iemand uit je leven stoten vanwege de eer van de familie, deze persoon doodzwijgen en het liefst helemaal uit de gemeenschap stoten, het liefst met "bastaard en al" wordt wel normaal gevonden, dat vind ik dus een misdaad en heb hier geen begrip voor. 50 jaar geleden was dit qua moraal in Nederland ook niet veel beter. Toen werd een buitenechtelijk kind nog een onecht kind genoemd. (doodziek, vind je niet)

Begrijp me niet verkeerd ik ben ook niet voor abortus, maar soms is er geen andere mogelijkheid, dus ben ik er ook niet tegen.
Zie jij een vrouw het kind van haar verkrachter opvoeden?
Is het niet beter om een aan crack-cocane veslaafde vrouw te aborteren als ze zwanger is. Als het kind geboren wordt is het n.l. vaak geestelijk en lichaamlijk gehandicapt. Plus het fijt dat dit kind met zware ontwennings verschijnselen te maken krijgt. Ontwennings verschijnselen die met vreselijke pijnen gepaard gaan.
Het is eerder een daad van genade om dan zo een foetus weg te halen, want niemand gunt een onschuldige baby dergelijke pijnen toe.

----------


## noelle

Duende, weet je wel wat je zegt. Dus als het kind geestelijk gehandicapt is, dan heb je recht om die kind weg te halen, om hem pijn te besparen later. Het kind is een geschenk van allah, hij heeft hem een ziel, een hart gegeven, een leven gegeven. 
En in de islam is seks voor het huwelijk verboden, het is gewoon zo bij ons. Je hoeft het niet te begrijpen, maar het is wel heel belangrijk voor ons.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

As salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe broeders en zusters,

Beste Duende,

u zegt :



> In Nederland is abortus officieel toegestaan tot 24 weken zwangerschap. Vanaf dat moment is een foetus buiten de baarmoeder levensvatbaar.


Allah(swt) leert ons dat de veertigste dag na verwekking een ziel wordt gegeven aan de foetus.
Vanaf het moment dat de foetus een ziel heeft is het een volwaardig levend wezen.
Iedere vorm van onderbreking van de zwangerschap ontneemt dit wezentje zijn leven, en ontneming van leven wordt ook wel moord genoemd.

Verder zegt u :



> Een abortus laten plegen, waar vaak een goede reden voor is, is niet schandelijk,


Stelt u zich nu eens dat kleine levende wezentje voor, en beeld u in dat u dat wezentje het leven moet ontnemen op wat voor wijze dan ook, zou u dit kunnen doen ?

Inplaats van uw hand staat daar nu een arts (dus u hoeft het niet zelf te doen) en inplaats van moord noemen we het een medische ingreep, omdat dit ons geweten minder aanspreekt, lekker gemakkelijk nietwaar ?

Maar...... het blijft de keuze van de draagster van het foetus, en Allah rekent ieder zijn verantwoording aan.

Verder zegt u : 



> Ik vraag me trouwens af wat er verkeerd is aan een sexuele relatie voor het huwelijk. Als je een auto koopt maak je toch ook een proefrit.(klinkt een beetje cru maar zo bedoel ik het niet). Wie is er bij gebaat dat je als vrouw als maagd het huwelijk ingaat. Dit is toch middeleeuws.
> En wat voor schande is daarin te vinden en waarom is het een schande voor het geloof? Het lijkt me niet dat personen die een buitenechtelijke sexuele relatie hebben daar iemand mee kwaad doen.


Om het dan nog cru`er te stellen : 
Als een autoverkoper u een auto aanbied waarvan hij zegt dat hij absoluut nieuw is, en u weet dat deze auto gebruikt wordt voor "proeftritjes" is deze auto dan nieuw?
U kijkt op de teller en ziet er 50.000 kilometer op staan, de banden zijn aan vervanging toe, een klein deukje in het spatbord, maar toch zegt de verkoper nieuw !
Koopt u deze auto als nieuw zijnde en bent u bereid om de volledige nieuw waarde te betalen ?
Ik denk het haast niet ..........

Vanuit een religieus oogpunt genomen :
Allah(swt) gebied zowel de man als de vrouw om als maagd in het huwlijk te treden.

U zegt :



> Waarom is het ethisch niet verantwoord om een buitenechtelijk kind (jij noemt het bastaard) op de wereld te zetten. Het is toch een mens als jij en ik.


De vader vlucht met de staart tussen zijn benen.
Het kind zal later vragen wie zijn vader is (want alle vriendjes en vriendinnetjes hebben wel een pappa) en de moeder zal antwoorden : ik weet het eigenlijk niet want het was een "proefritje".
Een kind dat opgroeid zonder te weten wie de vader is zal altijd met deze vraag blijven worstelen, terwijl de vader misschien nog wel een voetbalelftal van dit soort kindertjes heeft verwekt in zijn onbezonnen jaren.


Allah(swt) gebied ons om als maagd het huwlijk te betreden, op deze wijze wordt een kind altijd geboren met ouders die op schrift vast staan.
Bij een scheiding zal een kind op latere leeftijd altijd nog aanspraak kunnen maken op de rechten die het heeft.
Een kind heeft nu eenmaal recht op een vader en een moeder.

Als je een oprecht moslim(a) bent en je hebt een dochter die verkracht is, en er vloeit een kind voort uit deze verkrachting, dan verstoot je je kind niet uit het gezin of de gemeenschap.
Allah(swt) verplicht ons om onze kinderen om een goede manier op te voeden en voor hen te zorgen.
Uit schaamte of schande voor de familie worden soms rare beslissingen genomen, dit komt voort uit het feit dat mensen er soms meer mee bezig zijn wat de buren/familie/gemeenschap wel niet van hun denkt, terwijl ze vergeten dat het eigenlijk alleen maar belangrijk kan zijn wat onze Schepper(swt) over ons denkt.

u zegt : 



> Het is eerder een daad van genade om dan zo een foetus weg te halen, want niemand gunt een onschuldige baby dergelijke pijnen toe.



Zo`n baby lijdt pijn maar de pijn gaat over.
Wie weet hoe dit kind had kunnen opgroeien, misschien was het gaan studeren en was het een uitstekende arts geworden.
Misschien had het wel het medicijn voor verschrikkelijke ziektes ontwikkeld. (ziekte die begint met K, of welke andere ziekte dan ook)
Maar helaas iemand besloot om uit genade dit kind van het leven te beroven.

Ik ben sinds 6 maanden de trotse vader van een tweeling alhamdoelillah.
Mijn kinderen huilen soms wat af omdat ze darmkrampjes hebben of omdat de tandjes beginnen door te komen.
Als vader zijnde doet dit echt pijn in mijn hart omdat ze op zo`n moment ontroostbaar zijn.

Stelt u zich nu eens zelf als vader voor, een huilende baby op uw arm die ontroostbaar is omdat het pijn heeft.
Denkt u nog steeds aan een daad van genade ????

salaam,

----------


## senna4u

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *
> Om het dan nog cru`er te stellen : 
> Als een autoverkoper u een auto aanbied waarvan hij zegt dat hij absoluut nieuw is, en u weet dat deze auto gebruikt wordt voor "proeftritjes" is deze auto dan nieuw?
> U kijkt op de teller en ziet er 50.000 kilometer op staan, de banden zijn aan vervanging toe, een klein deukje in het spatbord, maar toch zegt de verkoper nieuw !
> Koopt u deze auto als nieuw zijnde en bent u bereid om de volledige nieuw waarde te betalen ?
> Ik denk het haast niet ..........
> *


Dag Mohammed,

Ik heb je betoog gelezen en ik ben het voor een groot deel met je eens. Maar toch vind ik die vergelijking over de autoverkoper ook bij jou mank gaan (trouwens erg opvallend dat ik dit voorbeeld over autoverkopen ook bij christelijke groeperingen tegen kom! - toch nog wat gezamenlijk  :Wink:  )... hoe ouder we worden, hoe meer we op gebruikte auto's gaan lijken. We zijn verliefd geweest, zijn gedumpt, kennen hoop en teleurstelling. Allemaal ervaringen die maken dat we 'gebruikt door het leven zijn'. Naar mijn idee is dat hetzelfde geval als bij seksualiteit. Soms zijn dingen nu eenmaal zo, thats life. Om dan iemand af te doen als iets waarvoor je niet bereid bent de volledige waarde voor te geven, vind ik kortzichtig. Een mens moet toch in staat zijn vrder te kijken dan alleen het gegeven of degene maagd is of niet. Overigens vind ik het opvallend dat ik in discussies vaker mannen hoor die bezorgd zijn over de maagdelijkheid van hun vriendinnen, dan de vriendinnen over die van hun vrienden. Is het in essentie dus niet alleen een kwestie van mannelijke eer?

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem,

Beste Senna4u,

Je zegt :



> Om dan iemand af te doen als iets waarvoor je niet bereid bent de volledige waarde voor te geven, vind ik kortzichtig


De keuze van een partner maakt men meestal op basis van een aantal eisen of voorwaarden, en een van deze eisen zou maagdelijkheid kunnen zijn.

In mijn geval had ik me voorgenomen dat mijn vrouw aan 2 voorwaarden moest voldoen :

1. ze moest een praktizerend moslima zijn.

2. ze moest een goed karakter met de daarbij behorende eigenschappen hebben.

Als ze niet aan een van deze voorwaarden had voldaan dan was ze voor mij niet de juiste partner geweest.
Zo kan ik me indenken dat een ander wellicht maagdelijkheid op het "verlanglijstje" heeft staan.

Verder zeg je :



> Is het in essentie dus niet alleen een kwestie van mannelijke eer?


Nee ik vind van niet.
Maar aangezien de meeste ouders zich drukker maken over wat hun dochters uitspoken, terwijl ze hun zonen haast een vrijbriefje geven, denk ik dat de meeste zusters de lat van verwachtingen minder hoog plaatsen.

salaam,

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *
> 
> Ik ben sinds 6 maanden de trotse vader van een tweeling alhamdoelillah.
> Mijn kinderen huilen soms wat af omdat ze darmkrampjes hebben of omdat de tandjes beginnen door te komen.
> Als vader zijnde doet dit echt pijn in mijn hart omdat ze op zo`n moment ontroostbaar zijn.
> 
> salaam,*


Masha Allah.  :Smilie: 

Hoe voelt het om vader te zijn?

Het is off-topic, mijn excuses daarvoor, maar ik kon het even niet laten.
Je reacties zijn erg duidelijk en, naar mijn mening, ook correct.

Wat dit onderwerp betreft, ik ben van de garde die denkt beter voorkomen dan genezen. 
Want waarom moeilijk doen wanneer het ook makkelijk kan.  :Smilie: 

Allure

Ps: Een vraagje aan Duende; Ben je een uberhaupt een moslim?

----------


## oraetlabora

fatima...jij en zwanger worden...dan moet er nog heel wat gebeuren!!!
als jij zwanger wordt...dan wordt het met iemand die van je houdt!!
maar je hebt het over abortus....weet jij wel niet hoeveel echtparen er zijn die geen kind hebben maar het wel graag zouden willen....
het woord abortus komt alleen voor bij mensen die het niet zo nauw nemen met sex!
we leven in de 21 ste eeuw...iedereen weet wat een condoom of pil is....en anders gewoon wachten op[ de ware moslim!

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem,


Allure vroeg : 


> Hoe voelt het om vader te zijn?


Het is erg moeilijk om in woorden om te zetten.

Het is meer een konstante aaneenknoping van diverse gevoelens.
(blijschap,trots,bezorgdheid,verdriet wanneer ze pijn hebben,etc,etc.)

Ouder zijn voel je eigenlijk niet maar beleef je.

En dat is dan ook weer de reden dat goed doen met onze ouders ons voorgeschreven wordt.
Geloof me als je eenmaal kinderen hebt dan zal je echt wel nadenken over wat je ouders allemaal hebben moeten doorstaan.

Ik denk al zover na terwijl ik pas slechts 6 maanden van ze heb kunnen genieten, wat zal dat wel niet worden als ze pubertijd bereiken ??

salaam,

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *as salaam aleikoem,
> 
> 
> Allure vroeg : 
> 
> Het is erg moeilijk om in woorden om te zetten.
> 
> Het is meer een konstante aaneenknoping van diverse gevoelens.
> ...


Ik hou nu al mijn hart vast voor hetgeen pas over een lange tijd zal komen.  :blozen:

----------


## beachboy

Er is onderzoek geweest dat bij allochtone meiden het percentage 65% is van het aantal abortussen,wat plaatst vind in Nederland.

Ik denk dat dit komt door de gebrekkige voorlichting die de meiden krijgen,maar ook het dominante gedrag t.o.v. deze groep door de allochtone mannen.

Er zijn toch 2 partijen tenslotte die een daad hebebn verricht.
Zover zijn we wel.

De praktijk leert dat als de dame zwanger is dat de man geen verantwoordelijkheid neemt.

Tuurlijk gebeurt dit ook bij autochtone mannen,maar dan is de familie van de dame vaak bereidt om bij te springen.Dit om abortus te voorkomen.

een abortus is iets vreselijks en dat draag je je hele leven mee.

Vergeet dat niet.

----------


## deleted user

De Westerse beschaving heeft het toegestaan dat de vrouw het recht heeft om met haar lichaam te doen wat ze zelf wilt. Aldus, wanneer zij zwanger raakt, kan zij de embryo aborteren, zelfs wanneer haar man of vriend hiertegen in verweer komt. Het gevolg is dat er ieder jaar meer dan 1.300.000 *[1]* baby's alleen al in de VS worden geaborteerd.

*1.)* Islamitisch gezien is de ontwikkeling van een kind een gescheiden en andere entiteit dan de moeder. Wetenschappelijk gezien wordt zelfs haar bloed niet gemixt met die van het kind. Voedsel wordt doorgegeven via het membraan. Zij is meer een draagster van leven. Het nemen van leven is verboden behalve voor een rechtvaardige zaak. Zelfs het jagen als een sport is verboden in de Islaam.

*2.)* Ook al wordt de foetus gezien als mens, na het begin van de vijfde maand wanneer de engel de geest inblaast, is abortus voor de vijfde maand nog steeds het ontnemen van leven wanneer dit zonder een gerechtvaardigde reden is. Wanneer de zwangerschap het leven van de moeder bedreigt mag de foetus pas geaborteerd worden. Sommige geleerden zeggen dat in geval van verkrachting waarbij de bevalling van het kind de mentale gezondheid van de vrouw bedreigt, de abortus is toegestaan.

*3.)* Na de vijfde maand wordt abortus moord. Een misdaad dat met de dood strafbaar is binnen de Islamitische wetgeving. Het Westen benadrukt "mensenrechten" als een internationale principe. Maar het negeert het recht op leven voor tientallen miljoenen menselijke foetussen die jaarlijks geaborteerd worden. Mensenrechten in de Islaam beginnen vanaf conceptie.



*Voetnoten:*

*[1]* Volgens weergaven uit 1997 van het AGI (Allen Guttmacher Institute). Weergaven uit 1995 van het CDC (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) zijn 1.210.883, AGI was 1.400.000.

----------


## Hawa

abortus...iedereen heeft zijn eigen menig hierover..En gelukkig heb je hier de mogelijkheid.Wat wil je ..met een breinaald de boel wergwerken..En als je verkracht bent..tel je in je geloof al helemaal niet meeer mee..Dan ben je zelf schuldig,lees de verhalen er maar op na,die ziich afspelen in andere moslim landen,zoals Pakistan en etc.
Kijk naar masale verkrachtingen in Darfur,doelbewust doen ze dat om die hele bevolking te ontwrichtten..En geloof mij maar het zijn allemaal moslims die dit doen..En dan gaan wij zich afvragen over wel of niet vrijen voor huwelijk! KIjk alles mag.Maar geen misbruik.En ook geen onwetendheid.Lees de boeken maar uit..Maar liefde is heel wat anders..En schuldig voelen is ook weer iets anders....Jij bent jij...jou lichaam is jou lichaam...geniet ervan.....Allah heeft niks verboden...Dat maken de mensen ervan....Maar de logica is wel,dat dit enige bescherming vereist..Mannen hadden altijd de boventoon,en vrouwen minderwaardige schepselen.Hier heeft Mohammed(vrede zij met hem) ook iets op gevonden..als je met een vrouw wil bivakeren,ga j e eerst maar trouwen voor die dagen dat je met haar wilt..Als je weggaat verbreek je dit verbond weer..Kijk als er dan een kindje komt weet je tenminste dat hij de vader is en verantwoordelijk...Dat was tenminste goed geregeld..Als je verkracht was,ook,was diegene verantwoordelijk,om met diegene te trouwen...Dus erwaren best wel goede verorderingen..Maar nu! Spreekt men schande over maagd en niet maagd zijn..Nou ja zeg...ga dan maar als maagd de kist in inschaallah

----------


## Joesoef

Wat te denken gewenst zwanger maar dan niet van een gehandicapt kind.

Stel je hebt een erfelijke ziekte die in verschillende gradaties kan uitpakken. Een er van betekend gewoon veel leed in je leven.
Mag je een kind dat aan doen?


Maar als je een gezond kind kan krijgen en je krijgt het, laat het komen. Er zijn namelijk te veel manieren om dat te voorkomen/ goed op te lossen of gewoon niet in een situatie te geraken dat je zwanger kan raken.

Ongewenst zwanger is als de voorbehoedsmiddelen hebben gefaald of als je bent verkracht.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> Ik heb dan zoiets van waarom dan niet veilig gevreen? En al helemaal als ik kijk vanuit het geloofsperspectief. Waarom berhaupt vrijen voor je huwelijk? Maar als ik dan tch mezelf zo ver krijg door er tch even over na te denken en als ik even de oorzaak wis van het zwanger worden en denk aan abortus. Wat zou ik nou doen? Moeilijke vraag, ik zeg altijd tegen mezelf, zo ver kom ik nooit. Ik heb geen seks, ik wordt kan dus niet zwanger worden en dus hoef ik ook niet aan abortus.



Ik zou eerder zeggen dat je vanuit geloofsperspectief het kind al helemaal niet mag doden. Ik zou het krijgen en als het echt te moeilijk wordt mss aan adoptieouders geven, maar mss hou ik het wel...Liever aan het kind denken dan aan mezelf. En dan vertel ik het kind alles op een goede dag. En dan weet het dat ik het moeilijk heb gehad en dat ik het desondanks toch gehouden heb omdat het mijn kind is. En ik denk zelfs dat dat mij meer waard zou zijn dan mijn familie...Ok, het was een fout...je kan daarvoor geen kind weggooien, het is geen chewing gum he. Je moet je verantwoordelijkheid opnemen en mss is het voor sommigen in het begin met tegenzin, maar van zodra het kind begint te groeien en een echt meneertje of mevrouwtje wordt denk ik wel dat je van trots zal wegsmelten...of je moest al echt een onmens zijn.

----------


## cara

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *. Het zou een schande zijn voor de familie en voor het geloof. Misschien zou ik het enigszins minimaal kunnen compenseren door te trouwen met diegene die mij zwanger heeft gemaakt. Mijn ouders zouden MIJ abortussen.het hele woord bestaat niet eens, maar geloof me bij mijn ouders wel. Kortom: Ik zou in een hel leven. Laten we niet vergeten dat kleine Faatjes op de wereld brengen echt niet ethisch verantwoord is. Kan de wereld dat wel aan, bastaardkindjes?*


Het is een schande voor het geloof als je abortus pleegt. Elk leven komt van Allah. Je vermoord liever kind dan dat jij opstaat voor je eigen vlees en bloed. Dat is pas schande. Dat gezwets over geloof van jou en dan te dom zijn om in te zien dat abortus haram is.
Hoe egocentrisch ben je als je eerder aan jezelf denkt dan aan je kind? Hupsakee weg in de prullebak want anders heb ik het zelf slecht.
Wat een lafhartige shit zeg en daar moeten we rekening mee houden volgens jou? Get real mens

----------


## ahmet van zoer

Goed punt van Beachboy. 
Het is zo zielig om te zien hoe de regels hierboven verteld worden alsof ze in de praktijk ook zo geschiedde. Wij Moslims hebben de hoogste abortus-rate van iedereen. Condooms en pil worden onderdrukt want dochter doet toch niet aan sex, yeah right. 

Sex voor het huwelijk was vroeger slecht omdat de vrouw en dan vaak een kind aan overhield (en geen man), dit is allang niet meer zo en sex voor het huwelijk lijkt me dus ook niet iets waarmee kwaad gedaan wordt. Wel veilig uiteraard want naast zwanger kunnen ook ziektes overgedragen worden. 
Voorlichting is mijn advies !!

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door ahmet van zoer_ 
> *Goed punt van Beachboy. 
> Het is zo zielig om te zien hoe de regels hierboven verteld worden alsof ze in de praktijk ook zo geschiedde. Wij Moslims hebben de hoogste abortus-rate van iedereen. Condooms en pil worden onderdrukt want dochter doet toch niet aan sex, yeah right. 
> 
> Sex voor het huwelijk was vroeger slecht omdat de vrouw en dan vaak een kind aan overhield (en geen man), dit is allang niet meer zo en sex voor het huwelijk lijkt me dus ook niet iets waarmee kwaad gedaan wordt. Wel veilig uiteraard want naast zwanger kunnen ook ziektes overgedragen worden. 
> Voorlichting is mijn advies !!*



Bedankt Ahmet voor je reactie.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door deleted user_ 
> *De Westerse beschaving heeft het toegestaan dat de vrouw het recht heeft om met haar lichaam te doen wat ze zelf wilt. Aldus, wanneer zij zwanger raakt, kan zij de embryo aborteren, zelfs wanneer haar man of vriend hiertegen in verweer komt. Het gevolg is dat er ieder jaar meer dan 1.300.000 [1] baby's alleen al in de VS worden geaborteerd.
> 
> 1.) Islamitisch gezien is de ontwikkeling van een kind een gescheiden en andere entiteit dan de moeder. Wetenschappelijk gezien wordt zelfs haar bloed niet gemixt met die van het kind. Voedsel wordt doorgegeven via het membraan. Zij is meer een draagster van leven. Het nemen van leven is verboden behalve voor een rechtvaardige zaak. Zelfs het jagen als een sport is verboden in de Islaam.
> 
> 2.) Ook al wordt de foetus gezien als mens, na het begin van de vijfde maand wanneer de engel de geest inblaast, is abortus voor de vijfde maand nog steeds het ontnemen van leven wanneer dit zonder een gerechtvaardigde reden is. Wanneer de zwangerschap het leven van de moeder bedreigt mag de foetus pas geaborteerd worden. Sommige geleerden zeggen dat in geval van verkrachting waarbij de bevalling van het kind de mentale gezondheid van de vrouw bedreigt, de abortus is toegestaan.
> 
> 3.) Na de vijfde maand wordt abortus moord. Een misdaad dat met de dood strafbaar is binnen de Islamitische wetgeving. Het Westen benadrukt "mensenrechten" als een internationale principe. Maar het negeert het recht op leven voor tientallen miljoenen menselijke foetussen die jaarlijks geaborteerd worden. Mensenrechten in de Islaam beginnen vanaf conceptie.
> 
> ...


Het is ONMOGELIJK om een kind van 5 maanden te laten weghalen.Dat is bij de wet verboden en ook onmenselijk.De baby is dan 20 weken en dat is zowat een volgroeid kind.Voor mij is dit dan moord.
Maar ik ben niet tegen abortus,het is meestal een noodzakelijk iets.Beter voor het kind of voor de moeder.Dat verschilt per geval.

----------


## girl d'anvers

> _Geplaatst door ahmet van zoer_ 
> *Goed punt van Beachboy. 
> Het is zo zielig om te zien hoe de regels hierboven verteld worden alsof ze in de praktijk ook zo geschiedde. Wij Moslims hebben de hoogste abortus-rate van iedereen. Condooms en pil worden onderdrukt want dochter doet toch niet aan sex, yeah right. 
> 
> Sex voor het huwelijk was vroeger slecht omdat de vrouw en dan vaak een kind aan overhield (en geen man), dit is allang niet meer zo en sex voor het huwelijk lijkt me dus ook niet iets waarmee kwaad gedaan wordt. Wel veilig uiteraard want naast zwanger kunnen ook ziektes overgedragen worden. 
> Voorlichting is mijn advies !!*


salaam alaikoum
omdat moslims, zoals jij zegt ,groot abortus-rate hebben, komt volgens mij doordat sex in de meeste families een taboe is. Er wordt niets over sex gezegd uit schaamte. Iedereen is het met me eens wanneer ik zeg dat sex halaal is (binnen huwelijk). Deze schaamte komt voort uit traditie en cultuur, en je moet weten dat cultuur en traditie een grote vijand is van de islam. De koraan is de beste manier om jongeren in verband met sex voor te lichten. Alles wat men moet weten over sex staat duidelijk beschreven in de koraan en ahadieth (overleveringen). Als een ongelovige zegt dat dit bullshit is en hiermee lacht is dat zijn goed recht, maar wanneer een moslim het niet eens is met deze stelling ontkent hij de perfectie van Allah (swt). Allah (swt) is perfect, ja toch? Is het niet zo dat wanneer iets (koran) gemaakt is door iets perfect (Allah) alleen perfect kan zijn?

En tot slot een kleine medeling aan ontspoorde moslima's:
Allah heeft 99 schone namen. Een van die namen is 'De Vergever'. 
Dit wil zeggen dat Allah je altijd zal vergeven als je oprecht berouw vertoont. 
Een andere naam van Allah is 'De Alwetende'.
Dit wil zeggen dat Allah jouw lot heeft bepaald lang voordat jij werd geboren.
Hou dit in gedachten.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *direct aborteren en verder met je leven op aarde!*



Dit is wel erg hard,het is iets heel emotioneels vergeet dat niet.
Je draagt het voor de rest van je leven met je mee.
Echt NIET gemakkelijk.
De praktijk wijst uit,dat inderdaad de meeste abortussen vinden plaats bij allochtonen.Het is belangrijker om te kijken en te begrijpen hoe dat komt.

----------


## Hawa

Mannen weten niet wat hormonen zijn. Daarom praat je zo gemakkelijk.Er komen ook spontane abortussen voor. Dwz is net zo erg,nog erger omdat je het gewilde kind moet weg laten zagen. Ik hheb dit meegemaakt,drie maanden zwanger. Het was zo vreselijk. Vooral daarna hoe je eruit ziet. In mijn har geen enkele krul meer en was met mijn zotte kop maar een week ziek en daarna gelijk weer aan het werk. Daarna ben ik overspannen geraakt. Ik ben niet stil blijven staan,of met andere woorden verwerkt. We kunnen niet oordelen over wie een abortus laat plegen. Je kan het vergeten,en dat gebeurd ook wel,als ik die reportages hoorde op de radio. Maar nu lijkt het praten als je ooit een abortus hebt gehad wel taboe. Niemand loopt er te koop mee of vertelt er over. Ik vroeg mij ook af toen ik een vlokkentekst ging doen als het nu niet goed is,wat dan! Maar toen belde het ziekenhuis en alles was mis gegaan met alle onderzoeken, Weer die prik in mijn buik. En ik had die kleine al zien zwaaien naar mij van uit mijn buik op de monitor. Gelukkig was alles goed. Maar als het nu niet goed zou zijn,bleef voor mij een vraag die ik gelukkig nooit heb doen in te vullen. Ik heb gezonde kinderen. Ik geniet elke dag en als ik al die andere kindjes zie dan ben ik blij. Kinderen zijn de ziel van je leven. En voor de jongens,speel geen spelletje,hou je in. En voor de meisjes zorg dat je weet hoe je lichaam reageert. Schrijf het evetueel op. Want zin hebben in dat..is allemaal hormoon...Nederland is nog steeds het land met het aantal weinige abortussen...dus...Wees blij.dat je kan laten helpen..en ja verder met je leven moet iedereen..het duurt maar even..

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door duende_ 
> *Beste Collumniste,
> 
> Als man schijn ik mij niet met dit soort zaken bezig te horen houden, maar het gaat over leven, dood en moraal. Zaken die ons allen bezighouden ongeacht sexe,geloof of politieke overtuiging.
> Over abortus provocatus (kunstmatig opgewekte, afdrijving) heersen nogal wat verkeerde opvattingen. Men noemt het moord maar tijdens de periode waarop abortus is toegestaan kan men nauwelijks spreken van een mens en dus ook niet over moord op een mens of kind.
> 
> 
> Dit zijn weer van die gezegdes die abortus zo zwaar beladen maken. 
> 
> ...


*
en toch vind jij dat jij slechts twee weken voor die tijd nauwelijks kan spreken van een mens of kind????





Artsen houden een marge aan om er zeker van te zijn dat zij zich aan de wet houden. In de praktijk voeren ze daardoor vrijwel geen abortus uit na 22 weken.

Ik vraag me trouwens af wat er verkeerd is aan een sexuele relatie voor het huwelijk. Als je een auto koopt maak je toch ook een proefrit.(klinkt een beetje cru maar zo bedoel ik het niet). Wie is er bij gebaat dat je als vrouw als maagd het huwelijk ingaat. Dit is toch middeleeuws.


Of iets middeleeuws is of niet, maakt het nog niet slecht of goed. Dat is een non-argument, en dan nog een valse ook, want niemand wil met middeleeuws geassocieerd worden.
Borstvoeding is ook middeleeuws, maar dat gebeurt ook nog steeds.




En wat voor schande is daarin te vinden en waarom is het een schande voor het geloof? Het lijkt me niet dat personen die een buitenechtelijke sexuele relatie hebben daar iemand mee kwaad doen. Natuurlijk mag het niet zo zijn dat men er maar oplos sexed zonder bescherming en denkt :"wordt ik zwanger dan laat ik het wel ff weghalen".Maar ik neem aan dat abortus voor veel vrouwen een moeilijke keuze zal zijn en dat ze er geen misbruik van maken.


Dat is inderdaad een aanname. De werkelijkheid ligt een stuk gecompliceerder.



Waarom is het ethisch niet verantwoord om een buitenechtelijk kind (jij noemt het bastaard) op de wereld te zetten. Het is toch een mens als jij en ik.
Een abortus laten plegen, waar vaak een goede reden voor is, is niet schandelijk, maar iemand uit je leven stoten vanwege de eer van de familie, deze persoon doodzwijgen en het liefst helemaal uit de gemeenschap stoten, het liefst met "bastaard en al" wordt wel normaal gevonden, dat vind ik dus een misdaad en heb hier geen begrip voor. 50 jaar geleden was dit qua moraal in Nederland ook niet veel beter. Toen werd een buitenechtelijk kind nog een onecht kind genoemd. (doodziek, vind je niet)


Ja, dat vind ik ook




Begrijp me niet verkeerd ik ben ook niet voor abortus, maar soms is er geen andere mogelijkheid, dus ben ik er ook niet tegen.
Zie jij een vrouw het kind van haar verkrachter opvoeden?
Is het niet beter om een aan crack-cocane veslaafde vrouw te aborteren als ze zwanger is. Als het kind geboren wordt is het n.l. vaak geestelijk en lichaamlijk gehandicapt. Plus het fijt dat dit kind met zware ontwennings verschijnselen te maken krijgt. Ontwennings verschijnselen die met vreselijke pijnen gepaard gaan.
Het is eerder een daad van genade om dan zo een foetus weg te halen, want niemand gunt een onschuldige baby dergelijke pijnen toe.


*

----------


## Hawa

Voor duende en nelis een pluimpje. Als mannen hebben jullie voor mijn gevoel een zinvolle bijdrage gegeven aan dit delicate onderwerp over weghalen van de foetes..Een vraag over leven en dood! En inderdaad er is altijd leven. Zowaar het zaadje waarvan er miljoenen zijn op zoek zijn naar dat ene eitje dat al bepalend is voor het verdere leven. Alles is al geregeld. In de lichamen van man en vrouw. Is dat dan niet uniek. Het is zo geweldig uniek dat je deze materie verder kan voeren naar het heelal. Het universum! En weetje als ik Mohammed,vrede zij met hem en naar Jezus van Nazereth kijk dan ga ik ontroerd worden. Mijn ontroering omvat al deze drie compinenten. Leven! Je zelf verrijken in een zinvol leven met al die anderen die net zo ontstaan zijn als iedereen. Maar die boosheid...wanhoop...vroegtijdig sterven....of nog helemaal geen leven...daar gaat het leven over. Denken! Gevoel! warmte en liefde en geborgenheid...insha Allah!!

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Het is ONMOGELIJK om een kind van 5 maanden te laten weghalen.Dat is bij de wet verboden  en ook onmenselijk.De baby is dan 20 weken en dat is zowat een volgroeid kind.Voor mij is dit dan moord.
> Maar ik ben niet tegen abortus,het is meestal een noodzakelijk iets.Beter voor het kind of voor de moeder.Dat verschilt per geval.*


Er mag tot 24 weken geaborteerd worden in dit *****land

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *Sorry hoor "Nikkele Nelis"
> 
> Maar een vrouw in Nederland is altijd nog baas in eigen buik of je nou wilt of niet.
> Daar heb jij nix mee te maken.
> *


*
Ik reageerde op de bijdrage van beachboy die een verkeerde wettelijke termijn noemde.
Een vrouw is tot 24 weken baas in eigen buik in dit land, daarna niet meer.
Maar als ik mijn vriendin/vrouw bezwanger dan heeft ze misschien de wet wel aan haar kant als ze abortus wil plegen, maar ik zou het onethisch vinden als ze mij niet bij die keuze zou betrekken.
Bovendien vermoed ik, maar dat weet ik niet zeker, moet ze wel aan bepaalde criteria voldoen, voordat een arts abortus mag plegen.



Of je moet natuurlijk een slaaf van een god zijn, tsja dan heb je jezelf te pakken.


*

----------


## habiba1717

[FONT=courier new][COLOR=darkblue][SIZE=3][FONT=courier new]

Eerst zeg ik salam ayaloekoem 
bismillah erahmani errahim

Zoals seks voor je huwelijk eeuwig een taboe zou zijn in de islam is abortus juist hetzelfde dus een taboe.
Waarom zou je een onschuldige wezen het leven nemen omdat de moeder en de vader een fout gemaakt hebben
Indien die mensen hun gevoelens niet onderdrukken moet die kleine kind niet boeten voor hun fout.
Islam verbiedt zulke daden. De islam zegt wel dat diegene die seks voor de huwelijk 80x geslagen moet worden maar over een zwangerschap door die ervaring mag die kind niets aangedaan worden. dit geld ook voor iemand die overspel pleegt die personen moeten gestenigd worden maar met het kind mag niets gebeuren. Indien de vrouw merkt dat ze zwanger is moet de straf uitgesteld worden tot het kind geboren wordt. daarna krijgt ze haar verdiende straf.
Als de straffen die in de tijd van onze profeet Mohamed(vrede zij met hem) nog altijd golden in deze tijd dan denk ik dat iedereen wel tweemaal zal nadenken vooraleer hij aan zulke waanzinnige en walgelijke gedrag zou doen
Waarom kan niemand zich volhouden aan de normen die onze geloof voorschrijft. Ik vind het walgelijk dat jongens meisjes verschillende partners hebben om mee te vrijen denken ze da

----------


## habiba1717

[FONT=courier new][COLOR=darkblue][SIZE=3][FONT=courier new]

Eerst zeg ik salam ayaloekoem 
bismillah erahmani errahim

Zoals seks voor je huwelijk eeuwig een taboe zou zijn in de islam is abortus juist hetzelfde dus een taboe.
Waarom zou je een onschuldige wezen het leven nemen omdat de moeder en de vader een fout gemaakt hebben
Indien die mensen hun gevoelens niet onderdrukken moet die kleine kind niet boeten voor hun fout.
Islam verbiedt zulke daden. De islam zegt wel dat diegene die seks voor de huwelijk 80x geslagen moet worden maar over een zwangerschap door die ervaring mag die kind niets aangedaan worden. dit geld ook voor iemand die overspel pleegt die personen moeten gestenigd worden maar met het kind mag niets gebeuren. Indien de vrouw merkt dat ze zwanger is moet de straf uitgesteld worden tot het kind geboren wordt. daarna krijgt ze haar verdiende straf.
Als de straffen die in de tijd van onze profeet Mohamed(vrede zij met hem) nog altijd golden in deze tijd dan denk ik dat iedereen wel tweemaal zal nadenken vooraleer hij aan zulke waanzinnige en walgelijke gedrag zou doen
Waarom kan niemand zich volhouden aan de normen die onze geloof voorschrijft. Ik vind het walgelijk dat jongens meisjes verschillende partners hebben om mee te vrijen denken ze da niet aan negatieven gevolgen van zo'n gedrag die besmettelijke ziektes en ongewilde zwangerschappen. Vooral vrouwen moeten dat in hun kop krijgen wanneer ze slapen met ne gast en wanneer het blijkt dat ze zwanger is loopt die ene weg zegt dan dat ze ne hoer is en hij weet niet met hoeveel gasten ze heeft geslapen vooraleer ze hem die kind aandraaiden

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door habiba1717_ 
> *[FONT=courier new][COLOR=darkblue][SIZE=3][FONT=courier new]
> 
> Eerst zeg ik salam ayaloekoem 
> bismillah erahmani errahim
> 
> Zoals seks voor je huwelijk eeuwig een taboe zou zijn in de islam is abortus juist hetzelfde dus een taboe.
> Waarom zou je een onschuldige wezen het leven nemen omdat de moeder en de vader een fout gemaakt hebben
> Indien die mensen hun gevoelens niet onderdrukken moet die kleine kind niet boeten voor hun fout.
> ...


*
er zijn ook andere redenen waarom iemand abortus wil plegen, bijvoorbeeld een verkrachting door een oom, vader, neef, broer, onbekende, etc.




Als de straffen die in de tijd van onze profeet Mohamed(vrede zij met hem) nog altijd golden in deze tijd dan denk ik dat iedereen wel tweemaal zal nadenken vooraleer hij aan zulke waanzinnige en walgelijke gedrag zou doen


Lees eens een boek: strenge straffen blijken de misdaad niet uit te roeien.





Waarom kan niemand zich volhouden aan de normen die onze geloof voorschrijft.


Antwoord: omdat die persoon niet vindt dat het geloof die voorschrijft.




Ik vind het walgelijk dat jongens meisjes verschillende partners hebben om mee te vrijen denken ze da niet aan negatieven gevolgen van zo'n gedrag die besmettelijke ziektes en ongewilde zwangerschappen. Vooral vrouwen moeten dat in hun kop krijgen wanneer ze slapen met ne gast en wanneer het blijkt dat ze zwanger is loopt die ene weg zegt dan dat ze ne hoer is en hij weet niet met hoeveel gasten ze heeft geslapen vooraleer ze hem die kind aandraaiden


*

----------


## hermina

nou ja zeg

een kindje voor 24 weken is nog niet levens-vatbaar buiten de baarmoeder maar kun je daarom zeggen dat er nog niet geproken kan worden over een mens 
het is wel degelijk een mens is alleen nog te zwak om buiten de moeder te overleven 
ik ben nu zelf 21 weken zwanger van me eerste kindje 
met 13 weken kreeg ik me eerste echo 
alles zat erop en eraan hartje klopte perfect en had zijn duimpje in zijn mond 
24 weken is bijna dubbel zo veel dus laat staan hoe het er dan uit ziet 
het is zo onmenselijk om te zeggen dat het dan nog geen kindje is mensen serieus !

----------


## ilias_16

kij khet is gewoon heel simpel dames gewoon niet ballen klaar 

toedels  :eyebrow:

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door hermina_ 
> *nou ja zeg
> 
> een kindje voor 24 weken is nog niet levens-vatbaar buiten de baarmoeder maar kun je daarom zeggen dat er nog niet geproken kan worden over een mens 
> het is wel degelijk een mens is alleen nog te zwak om buiten de moeder te overleven 
> ik ben nu zelf 21 weken zwanger van me eerste kindje 
> met 13 weken kreeg ik me eerste echo 
> alles zat erop en eraan hartje klopte perfect en had zijn duimpje in zijn mond 
> 24 weken is bijna dubbel zo veel dus laat staan hoe het er dan uit ziet 
> het is zo onmenselijk om te zeggen dat het dan nog geen kindje is mensen serieus !*


Een kindje van 24 weken kan, zij het met veel moeite en beperkte overlevingskans, in leven gehouden worden buiten de baarmoeder.

----------


## souad1

walihada 9ala allah ta3ala (7afidna 3ala fou3ajakouna) sada9a allah ol3adim

----------


## souad1

walihada 9ala allah ta3ala (7afidna 3ala fou3ajakouna)

sada9a allah ol3adim

----------


## Hawa

walihada 9ala allah ta3ala (7afidna 3ala fou3ajakouna)

sada9a allah ol3adim

Mooie kreet die Allah heet,
in jou ogen,
Ogen van Palestijnse ouders,
waarvan hun kind vergaat
en die organen overlaat
aan Joodse kinderen.
Is dit niet daad van Allah zijn!
Maar.....
bommen
en nog een bommen
die leven van een kind van een dag verstommen.
Hoe heeft Allah dit dan in plaatje
staan?
Kunnen we in Godsnaam eens samen gaan, leven is voortgang,
streven naar goede dingen, niet die dogmaas die stringen aan bloot zijn...
Leven is laten leven,
zonder dwang als norm,
Allah is groot,
alleen
de mens even niet!  :boer:

----------


## redder in nooit

Dat was een stomme fout, maar dingen weg laten halen is niet de beste oplossing. 

JE MOET KIJKEN OF ER WAT TE REDDEN VALT BIJ JE RELATIE, DAT JE TOCH MET DIE PERSOON KAN TROUWEN.

iedereen kan fouten maken, fouten maken is menselijk.

let op!!! er is een tijd van komen, maar ook een tijd van gaan.

hopend je wat wijzer te hebben gemaakt.

----------


## redder in nooit

Dat was een stomme fout, maar dingen weg laten halen is niet de beste oplossing. 

JE MOET KIJKEN OF ER WAT TE REDDEN VALT BIJ JE RELATIE, DAT JE TOCH MET DIE PERSOON KAN TROUWEN.

iedereen kan fouten maken, fouten maken is menselijk.

let op!!! er is een tijd van komen, maar ook een tijd van gaan.

hopend je wat wijzer te hebben gemaakt.

----------


## Hawa

Dat was een stomme fout, maar dingen weg laten halen is niet de beste oplossing. 

Weg laten halen is nooit goed. Is pijnlijk. Is erg. Maar toch! Ken je die vrouwen uit Screbrenica,die massaal zijn verkracht door Serviers,is taktiek,zoals in Darfur,ook zo vreselijk.
Moet je dan elke dag je kind aan kijken,die je kind eigenlijk niet is? Die kind die je elke dag herinnert aan die vreselijke dag?
Ik vind vreselijk erg,kinderen zien lopen die niet gewild zijn, die uitgekotst zijn,die schaamte opwekken..
Waar moeder na gekeken wordt tot aan haar nekharen,hoes sterk akn je als moeders zijn dan!
Mannen praten, maken wetten,alten vrouwen aan hun lot over!
Dat is schaamteloos,vrouwen laten zitten met een kind, waar ze nieteens naar omkijken,dat is erg,dat is van Godzelve los...Insteken en zich verplaatsen naar land van doe maar wat! Ja doe maar wat....
KInderen! Kinderen zijn de bloemen van vreugde...KInderen zijn spil..Kinderen zijn leven..KInderen zijn puur...Kinderen zijn alles...Kinderen.....Muziek klinkt in je oren,kinderen......
Ja kinderen......

----------


## nanlisa

Abortus staat gelijk aan moord. Veel mensen beseffen, dit niet , maar eigenlijk is dit gewoon zo. Je dood een leven van een ander en dat recht heb je niet. Vaak wordt er alleen maar gekeken naar de persoon die zwanger is, de situatie en leefomstandigheden etc. Maar niet naar het kind zelf , het leven van een ander!Daar mag jij niet over oordelen, helaas kan je dit wel. Ik bedoel kijk naar jezelf, jij bent toch ook blij dat je leeft, als je niet geboren was had je nooit geleefd. Je hebt niet het recht om een leven van een ander te ontnemen. Desnoods laat je het kindje komen en geef je het af. Dit kind zal altijd blij zijn dat hij/zij leeft. Ik vind dat er tegenwoordig zo onbtzettend makkelijk gedaan wordt over abortus, alsof je een boodschap gaat doen!! Echt erg mensen zouden eens meer moeten beseffen wat ze doen!!In Nederland, komt niemand om van de honger en krijgen we alle onderwijs en subsidies etc.etc. dus dat je niet in de goede situatie zit voor een kind is onzin, je kan hier altijd ruimte voor maken. Abortus is de aller slechtsteweg en je zal hier altijd spijt van krijgen.







> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Wat kan ik nou hierover vertellen. Ik ben nog nooit zwanger geraakt, noch in aanmerking gekomen met iemand die voor het huwelijk zwanger is geraakt en moslim is. Als ik denk aan abortus dan houdt die vraag me wel bezig. Zou ik abortus plegen als..
> De vraag alleen al opschrijven scares the shit out of me. Als ik op tv of ergens lees over abortus dan knik ik gelijk afkeurend nee. Heel erg bevooroordeeld . Ik heb dan zoiets van waarom dan niet veilig gevreen? En al helemaal als ik kijk vanuit het geloofsperspectief. Waarom berhaupt vrijen voor je huwelijk? Maar als ik dan tch mezelf zo ver krijg door er tch even over na te denken en als ik even de oorzaak wis van het zwanger worden en denk aan abortus. Wat zou ik nou doen? Moeilijke vraag, ik zeg altijd tegen mezelf, zo ver kom ik nooit. Ik heb geen seks, ik wordt kan dus niet zwanger worden en dus hoef ik ook niet aan abortus.
> 
> Oke, ik raak ongewenst en ongepland zwanger voor mijn huwelijk, wat doe ik? Gezien mijn levenswijze lijkt het mij zeer onwaarschijnlijk het kind te houden. Laten we even het feit vergeten dat ik zelf nog een kind ben en zo nu en dan luiers draag alias maandverband. Eigenlijk mag dat geen reden zijn om abortus te plegen. Dan pas je jouw leven maar aan, moest je maar niet onveilig vrijen! Dat zijn de gevolgen van zoiets stoms. Je doet je best maar om te kunnen voorzien in zijn of haar levensbehoeftes, dat zijn de consequenties waar je voor moet opdraaien. Wees dan geen onverantwoord persoon door te zeggen ik heb geen geld of geen extra kamer. Je vond het zeker wel lekker toen je daar in bed lag en je dacht niet na aan wat er allemaal zou kunnen gebeuren. Het niet passen in mijn huidige leventje zou bij mij niet de enige reden zijn om abortus te plegen. Mijn ouders spelen hierin zeker een belangrijke rol. 
> 
> Ze zouden mij verbannen uit hun leven. Ik zou niet meer hun dochter zijn. Het zou een schande zijn voor de familie en voor het geloof. Misschien zou ik het enigszins minimaal kunnen compenseren door te trouwen met diegene die mij zwanger heeft gemaakt. Mijn ouders zouden MIJ abortussen.het hele woord bestaat niet eens, maar geloof me bij mijn ouders wel. Kortom: Ik zou in een hel leven. Laten we niet vergeten dat kleine Faatjes op de wereld brengen echt niet ethisch verantwoord is. Kan de wereld dat wel aan, bastaardkindjes? Om dit allemaal te voorkomen zou ik inderdaad in het geheim toch abortus plegen, hoe erg ik er ook op tegen ben. Er is geen andere mogelijkheid. Ik moet vaker mijn oordeel afstellen en niet gelijk afkeurend nee knikken. Wie had ooit gedacht dat ik voor abortus zou zijn? Ik zag en zie het nog steeds gewoon als moord! Wat zou jij doen als je zwanger was geworden? Ik weet dat je het nooit zou doen, net als ik, maar stel dat..???
> 
> Probeer daar maar eens over na te denken en verplaats jezelf eens in die schoenen of hakjes moet ik eigenlijk zeggen. Het zou net zo goed je beste vriendin, je nicht, je buurtmeisje of zelfs je zusje kunnen zijn, dan heb je er tenminste al over nagedacht. Keur haar gedrag niet in eerste instantie gelijk af, maar probeer haar te steunen, te helpen en bovenal te begrijpen. But remember, abortus is nooit uit vrije wil, want wie doodt er nou vrijwillig een kind?*

----------


## toewaiba

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *As salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe broeders en zusters,
> 
> Beste Duende,
> 
> u zegt :
> 
> 
> Allah(swt) leert ons dat de veertigste dag na verwekking een ziel wordt gegeven aan de foetus.
> ...

----------


## toewaiba

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door toewaiba_ 
het geen dat je hebt gezegd mss komt dit hard aan voor de persoon die een abortus wilt plege ma ik sta 100% agter mohammed amin 

wollah chapeau ik heb enorm veel bewondering vo u mohammed en kwou dat er meer mense op deze aardbol liepen me dezelfde gedachte en kennis wat de islam betrefd

----------


## Hawa

[QUOTE]Geplaatst door toewaiba 
het geen dat je hebt gezegd mss komt dit hard aan voor de persoon die een abortus wilt plege ma ik sta 100% agter mohammed amin 

wollah chapeau ik heb enorm veel bewondering vo u mohammed en kwou dat er meer mense op deze aardbol liepen me dezelfde gedachte en kennis wat de islam betrefd 

Je vergeet iets te zeggen. Al die moeders die kinderen hebben geworpen,dertientientallen,sommige vroegtijdig gestorven,door ziekte, door armoede en ondervoedding. Moeders, zoals jij en ik zijn.
Je kan niet oordelen, over anderen die kinderen niet willen, en abortus provocatus kunnen gaan plegen..Je kan ook niet oordelen over moeders die tig kinderen op de wereld neerzetten,warvan de vader krom ligt van de ellende, en al die kindermuilen moet vullen.
Hoeveel moeders liggen niet aan de kade om hun kinderen te verhandelen, weg te geven, aan iemand die er beter voor kan zorgen, zij, die moeder heeft de zwaarte kracht niet, zij wil dit niet, zij wil haar kinderen beschermen, en het goede leven anbieden.(zekerweten).
En zekerweten is ook abortus provocatus, als je niet wilt, dat je niet wilt, dat je niet anders kan,er niemand is om de moder met haar kind te gaan beschermen,omdat die kind niet is verwekt is, zoals de familiestam, nu eenmaal wil.
Ik geef an al die moeders een pluim, die haar kind beschermen, haar kind van haar dochter geboren laten worden, onder het onheil van al die anderen , die kwadsprekers.....
Onder die kwaadsprekers, zijn de daders, die er wel voor zorgen, dat hun erectie geen kwaad kan doen, in die grot aan hun gedachte, dat die grot niet aan hun is weggelegd.
Zo laat je kinderen verwekken, zolaat je kinderen komen, die ongewenst zijn, en nooit mee kunnen gaan doen, als een volwaardige kind, die ook onder Allahs beschikking is gelegd.
Het is mooi dat je kinderen krijgt, dat je kan gaan pronken,maar dan die andere kinderen dan?
Kinderen zonder vader en moeder,kinderen, in oorlogsgebieden,kinderen in kinder arbeid?
Mogen we niet meer blij zijn met al die kinderen die niks hebben, en hun aan hun lot overlaten, omdat ze niet gepland zijn, verschoppelingen zijn, en derde rangs burgers.
Moord op kinderen,seksuele misdaad op kinderen, en al die andere misdaden op al die onschuldige kinderen?
Als er moeder is,die wil die kind niet in haar schoot, is die kind dan niet beschermd,en wordt die kind dan niet blootgesteld aan al dat gevaar wat op haar of hem loert....
De kerk, heeft beter religie nodig om het kind te beschermen, en niet met god gaan zwaaien, hun god, hun god, die anderen buiten sluit,hun god,als een betweter,een intrigant,die jongens, vooral jonges op slechte benen laten staan, en de meisjes zoekende laten met kind in een gloeiende gloeiende woestijn,waar zich de schaamte afdwaalt,naar steniging des aanstoots......

----------


## <V>

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Wat kan ik nou hierover vertellen. Ik ben nog nooit zwanger geraakt, noch in aanmerking gekomen met iemand die voor het huwelijk zwanger is geraakt en moslim is. Als ik denk aan abortus dan houdt die vraag me wel bezig. Zou ik abortus plegen als..
> De vraag alleen al opschrijven scares the shit out of me. Als ik op tv of ergens lees over abortus dan knik ik gelijk afkeurend nee. Heel erg bevooroordeeld . Ik heb dan zoiets van waarom dan niet veilig gevreen? En al helemaal als ik kijk vanuit het geloofsperspectief. Waarom berhaupt vrijen voor je huwelijk? Maar als ik dan tch mezelf zo ver krijg door er tch even over na te denken en als ik even de oorzaak wis van het zwanger worden en denk aan abortus. Wat zou ik nou doen? Moeilijke vraag, ik zeg altijd tegen mezelf, zo ver kom ik nooit. Ik heb geen seks, ik wordt kan dus niet zwanger worden en dus hoef ik ook niet aan abortus.
> 
> Oke, ik raak ongewenst en ongepland zwanger voor mijn huwelijk, wat doe ik? Gezien mijn levenswijze lijkt het mij zeer onwaarschijnlijk het kind te houden. Laten we even het feit vergeten dat ik zelf nog een kind ben en zo nu en dan luiers draag alias maandverband. Eigenlijk mag dat geen reden zijn om abortus te plegen. Dan pas je jouw leven maar aan, moest je maar niet onveilig vrijen! Dat zijn de gevolgen van zoiets stoms. Je doet je best maar om te kunnen voorzien in zijn of haar levensbehoeftes, dat zijn de consequenties waar je voor moet opdraaien. Wees dan geen onverantwoord persoon door te zeggen ik heb geen geld of geen extra kamer. Je vond het zeker wel lekker toen je daar in bed lag en je dacht niet na aan wat er allemaal zou kunnen gebeuren. Het niet passen in mijn huidige leventje zou bij mij niet de enige reden zijn om abortus te plegen. Mijn ouders spelen hierin zeker een belangrijke rol. 
> 
> Ze zouden mij verbannen uit hun leven. Ik zou niet meer hun dochter zijn. Het zou een schande zijn voor de familie en voor het geloof. Misschien zou ik het enigszins minimaal kunnen compenseren door te trouwen met diegene die mij zwanger heeft gemaakt. Mijn ouders zouden MIJ abortussen.het hele woord bestaat niet eens, maar geloof me bij mijn ouders wel. Kortom: Ik zou in een hel leven. Laten we niet vergeten dat kleine Faatjes op de wereld brengen echt niet ethisch verantwoord is. Kan de wereld dat wel aan, bastaardkindjes? Om dit allemaal te voorkomen zou ik inderdaad in het geheim toch abortus plegen, hoe erg ik er ook op tegen ben. Er is geen andere mogelijkheid. Ik moet vaker mijn oordeel afstellen en niet gelijk afkeurend nee knikken. Wie had ooit gedacht dat ik voor abortus zou zijn? Ik zag en zie het nog steeds gewoon als moord! Wat zou jij doen als je zwanger was geworden? Ik weet dat je het nooit zou doen, net als ik, maar stel dat..???
> 
> Probeer daar maar eens over na te denken en verplaats jezelf eens in die schoenen of hakjes moet ik eigenlijk zeggen. Het zou net zo goed je beste vriendin, je nicht, je buurtmeisje of zelfs je zusje kunnen zijn, dan heb je er tenminste al over nagedacht. Keur haar gedrag niet in eerste instantie gelijk af, maar probeer haar te steunen, te helpen en bovenal te begrijpen. But remember, abortus is nooit uit vrije wil, want wie doodt er nou vrijwillig een kind?*


Jaja, wat een onzin allemaal.

----------


## nanlisa

Toch ben jij jij en niet je ouders, ieder mens is een leven!!Dat geldt dus ook voor de baby in je, dit is niet jou leven, maar dat van de baby, jij hebt niet te oordelen over het leven van een ander en mag dit zeker niet wegnemen!!! Die baby neemt toch ook niet jou leven weg!!! Het is erg simpel, maar voor veel mensen ingewikkeld. Maar je moet een nieuw leven op de wereld zetten als dit jou geschonken is!!Als je er zo'n afkeer vanhebt of je famillie dan moet je het maar afstaan wanneer het geboren is, kan het misschien opgroeien in een famillie waar het wel welkom is!! Maar je mag dit leven niet stoppen/beeindigen, over dit recht beschik je niet (helaas in Nederland wel!!). Als je later aan dit kind vraagt , ben je blij dat je leeft, zal deze ook blij zijn dat hij/zij leeft!! Jij hebt niet te oordelen over het leven van anderen!!! En wanneer je dit wel doet , zal je hier altijd spijt van hebben en je op een of andere manier wel terug worden gestrafd!!

Abortus=moord

----------


## kerstmuis

ik word gek van al die mannen. die hebben zo gemakkelijk praten. en ook nog dit, er zijn culturen waar jongens belangrijker zijn dan meisjes. door nieuwe echo methodes kan al snel gezien worden of het een jongen of meisje wordt. en wordt het dan een meisje laat men het om leugenachtige redenen het aborteren.
en handicap. wie bepaalt hoe erg een handicap moet zijn voor een abortus?
en waar ligt de grens? ook problemen met ogen, rood haar, scheve voet, vette neus. zou je eigenlijk bij velen nog eens een postnatale abortus moeten plegen bij genoeg mensen waarover ik lees of die ik zie.

----------

